
The Day You Became a Better Writer by Scott Adams - saurabh_hooda
http://dilbertblog.typepad.com/the_dilbert_blog/2007/06/the_day_you_bec.html
======
saurabh_hooda
One para in the article says: Humor writing is a lot like business writing. It
needs to be simple. The main difference is in the choice of words. For humor,
don’t say “drink” when you can say “swill.” "Drink" should be simpler than
"swill" to me. What do you say?

------
DrScump
(June 2007)

~~~
saurabh_hooda
I got the hint that I was supposed to mention the date of the article in the
title. It's my first post on HN:) I'll take of this point in future posts.
Thanks:)

~~~
DrScump
It warrants attention only if it's not recent in origin (say, the past few
months or so).

